# Grilled Shrimp



## Essiebunny (Mar 24, 2007)

We are having grilled shrimp and a salad for dinner, but what else will go with this? My DH has a bad heart and can't eat most packaged things, so all the tasty rice dishes are out. Plain rice is so boring. Please help?


----------



## Candocook (Mar 24, 2007)

Couscous? Roast asparagus? Haricots verts? Why is rice out? How about an orzo with carrots, onions and broccoli?


----------



## VeraBlue (Mar 24, 2007)

How about serving it on a bed of lettuce with some grilled grapefruit slices and roasted beets???


----------



## mish (Mar 24, 2007)

This is a quick healthy dish:

*Asparagus and Shrimp Stir-Fry on Noodle Pillows*

Asparagus and Shrimp Stir-Fry on Noodle Pillows Recipe - Pasta - Sunset


----------



## SizzlininIN (Mar 24, 2007)

Essiebunny said:
			
		

> We are having grilled shrimp and a salad for dinner, but what else will go with this? My DH has a bad heart and can't eat most packaged things, so all *the tasty rice dishes are out.* Plain rice is so boring. Please help?


 
I think what she meant was the rice dishes that are served in packages are out of the question....not hard to believe with all the salt involved.

Try flavoring your rice with sodium free chicken broth and flavor it up with garlic, onions and herbs.  Add in some carrots, peas or broccoli or other veggies to pump up the flavor since you need to watch the salt intake.


----------



## Barb L. (Mar 24, 2007)

I would serve it with grilled asparagus, and crusty bread . -Yum !


----------



## mish (Mar 24, 2007)

_We are having grilled shrimp and a salad for dinner, *but what else will go with this*? My DH has a bad heart and can't eat most packaged things, so all the tasty rice dishes are out. Plain rice is so boring. Please help?_

I think the question also is - what else will go with the grilled shrimp & salad, however...

Essiebunny, if you want to just jazz up the rice, spice it up with fresh lemon or lime juice, or ginger, add scallions and shrimp & asparagus sauteed in the broth as well. Risi e Bisi (rice and peas) is another idea. I still like the noodle pillows (w asparagus & shrimp).


----------



## jpmcgrew (Mar 24, 2007)

SizzlininIn's idea is a great one I make it with brown rice so much more flavor than white I cook it in chicken stock with some garlic and cumin.Let cool completley then saute equal amounts of carrots,onions and celery season with more garlic,a few herbs of your choice and pepper also let this mix cool then mix into rice. Heat when ready and add a splash or two of low sodium soy sauce.Really tasty.


----------



## cjs (Mar 25, 2007)

Essie - here's a rice dish from scratch that would be great with grilled shrimp.

CILANTRO-MINT RICE

1 Tbsp olive oil
3 large cloves garlic -- minced
1 cup long-grain white rice
2 cups water or stock
2 T. fresh lime juice
1 tsp kosher salt (can use less)
1 Tbsp. minced fresh cilantro
1 Tbsp. minced fresh mint
2 tsps lime zest -- minced

Heat olive oil in a saucepan over medium-high heat.
Add the garlic; sauté 3 minutes or until golden brown.
Stir in he rice and sauté 2 minutes.

Add the water or stock, lime juice and salt; bring to a boil.
Cover pan, reduce heat and simmer 18-20 minutes, or till the liquid is absorbed.
Let rest, covered, for 5 minutes. 
Stir in the cilantro, mint and lime zest and serve.


----------



## Constance (Mar 25, 2007)

Fettucine us great with grilled shrimp. You can use the whole wheat kind, which is delcious. All you need to dress it is olive oil, garlic, S&P. You can use the Morton's Lite Salt, which is potassium chloride instead of sodium chloride. 
Or you can make a bechamel sauce (white sauce) for it...we love it that way.
I didn't mention using cheese, because I'm not sure if he's allowed any.


----------



## fireweaver (Mar 25, 2007)

packaged rice replacement:  if you have an asian grocery store anywhere in your area, go hunting in there for rice.  there's a product that i've seen some variation on in the rice aisle of every asian market i've been in, usually labelled "mixed grains".  ends up being a mixture of rices, like brown, sweet, and wild, plus some peas and/or beans and/or barley.  here's an example of one brand of this type of stuff.  pop it in a rice cooker, or boil on the stove, and your kitchen will smell like fresh-baking bread.  it's very flavorful without added salt or fat, and goes great as a side dish for most any seafood or grilled chicken.

another thing to try out, if you already have the grill fired up, slice bell peppers or leeks in half (take seed & stem off peppers, slice the leeks longways keeping the root on so they don't fall apart on the grill), brush lightly with olive oil, sprinkle with a little bit of fresh-cracked pepper, put on the top shelf of the grill.  quick & healthy, but very tasty.


----------



## Essiebunny (Mar 25, 2007)

I intend to try each of the recipes you've posted. Thank you all very much.
He is on a low sodium diet, but does have a little cheese, at times. 
He was in stage 4 heart failure and in December he had surgery and was given a Left Ventricular Assist Device (LVAD). He is doing well and we believe was given a miracle. 
This is probably far too much unnecessary information. If so, I'm sorry, but I am so elated to have him with me for probably a long time.


----------



## cjs (Mar 26, 2007)

This is probably far too much unnecessary information. - Not at all!! How lucky we who beat these 'episodes' are!! Have you seen the books by Joseph C. Piscatella?? They are wonderful - I have two and I cook from them all the time - and now that I've found them, I would cook from them just because they have such wonderful and tastey ideas!!

Amazon.com: Don't Eat Your Heart Out: Books

Good luck to both of you.


----------



## Jeekinz (Mar 26, 2007)

Make a few with BBQ sauce on them.  YUM!


----------



## Essiebunny (Mar 26, 2007)

cjs,
I'm ordering a couple of the books. Thanks so much.


----------

